# Picture On Signature?



## Bowhunter Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

How does one go about getting a picture attached under there signature? I've done a link through Photobucket, but it doesn't show?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bowhunter Dan said:


> How does one go about getting a picture attached under there signature? I've done a link through Photobucket, but it doesn't show?


 Send me a PM Dan, I'll hook you up. Eric


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Bowhunter Dan said:


> How does one go about getting a picture attached under there signature? I've done a link through Photobucket, but it doesn't show?


You had a few more


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

Ill have to get my photos up here soon. Good info!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> How does one go about getting a picture attached under there signature? I've done a link through Photobucket, but it doesn't show?


You had a few more tags in your statement then needed. I removed them and this corrected the issue. You only need one set of BB code tag - img followed by a /img when linking a pic to your profile. (with surrounding brackets!)
[/quote]

Hey! I was helpin' him!!! You administrators....sheesh! Always helping, always watching! Thanks Rick! Thanks A lot! Pal! [IMG]http://www.outbackers.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/whistling.gif


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> How does one go about getting a picture attached under there signature? I've done a link through Photobucket, but it doesn't show?


You had a few more tags in your statement then needed. I removed them and this corrected the issue. You only need one set of BB code tag - img followed by a /img when linking a pic to your profile. (with surrounding brackets!)
[/quote]

Hey! I was helpin' him!!! You administrators....sheesh! Always helping, always watching! Thanks Rick! Thanks A lot! Pal! [IMG]http://www.outbackers.com/forums/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/whistling.gif
[/quote]

No problem-o









Just doing my job.....


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, I need some help here. I was gonna update my sig with the new 301BQ pic, but I can't upload it. I keep getting a message that my photo folder is over the size restriction and is full. I can't seem to delete any photos to make more space either. Any suggestions?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Ok, I need some help here. I was gonna update my sig with the new 301BQ pic, but I can't upload it. I keep getting a message that my photo folder is over the size restriction and is full. I can't seem to delete any photos to make more space either. Any suggestions?


The policy is that once posted to the gallery they are there to stay, as most are linked to threads and deleting the photo could confuse the thread. Non Koala club have very limited gallery size. Since we have new owners there is some grey area on the gallery size and who can get what. You will notice that the donation to koala is turned off so there is no way at the moment to increase your gallery size.

I recommend that you post your photos on a free site like Photo bucket and then link from there to your signature.


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks folks...good info to know! I'm still trying to figure out to do my signature...lol!

Thanks!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

american_camper said:


> I'm still trying to figure out to do my signature.


It's relatively easy to do. I find that it is much easier to do as Andy mentioned above and store my pictures on Photobucket.com. After you upload your photo there, right click and copy the http location of the photo. Then on the Outbackers website:

1. Find your user name in the upper right corner and click on the little arrow pointing down
2. Select "my settings"
3. In the tabs directly under where it shows "Your Options", select the "Profile" tab
4. Under the "Profile" tab, locate the list of items to select on the left of the screen and select "Change Signature"
5. In the text box below your current signature, place your cursor where you would like your picture to be
6. Placed directly under the "sizes" drop down menu is a picture icon. If you hover your cursor over it is will show "Insert Image"; click it
7. Left click and paste your picture location (from Photobucket) (deleting the http: that automatically shows up in the pop up box) and select insert image.

That should be all that you need to do as the insert photo icon function will automatically insert the


----------

